# Tarpon tackle - any advice?



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Looking for the voice(s) of experience...

New to the board, and new to tarpon fishing. Been fishing offshore for many years, but for no good reason I've never pursued the silver king. This year I intend to change that!

Would appreciate your insights on tackle, primarily reels. I want to make sure I have the proper reels, I am thinking about buying a pair of Calcutta 700's. Are these considered optimal reels for tarpon? I currently own a shimano torium... are those good for tarpon?

What makes a good tarpon reel... what do you look for?

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

The Calcutta 700's are very good for casting. Put them on the Sabalo Seducer Rods available from Savage Rods and you are off to the races. This combo is ideal for casting to the school. 

If you plan to do some drift fishing I think the TDL 25 is a very good reel and not too high in price. Might want to put these on shorter boat rods. 

I good tarpon reel is one that has a smooth drag and can hold quite a bit of line. Should be able to stand up to quite a bit of use and that sort of thing. Hope this helps some.


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

for casting the calcutta 700's are great. 
The upper end for casting=calcutta 700 and 700te,a small avet will work too
lower end= abu 7000.. tough reel but very cheep. 
I would not recommend the calcutta 400 anymore because I caught a 120 last summer on it and the fight nearly drained the fish to death.. they do work and many guides used those a couple years back but are now swiching to slightly heavier tackle. For low end trolling a tld 15 will be fine. Most guys I know have used them and they worked great and are low maintenance. You can have 300 yds of 30 mono which will do the trick. The upper now is towards the avet and smaller tiagras. Lots of people are switching to two speed reels. We have caught fish on both but I do prefer them because I like to release the fish asap. Hope this helps some aswell...


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

This web site is very clear and gives great instructions.
Good Luck!

http://www.texastarpon.net/tactics.htm


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm happy with the AVET SX 5.3 Leverdrag Reel. Get the MC model if you plan on casting. It's a very small reel at 14oz, but you can adjust the drag to 20lbs and still have plenty of freespool for casting.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

a calcutta 700 te is a great reel for casting heavy arties and drifting or trolling but dont forget a nice spinning reel like a shimano sustain or stella 8000 with 50 lb braid. you can cast easier with it and you can cast live pogies or bunker and lighter arties with it. I actually use my 700 te for casting **** pops and for drifting baits and I use my stella 8000 for casting my other arties like doa baitbusters and casting live bunker. a 7ft- 8ft med-heavy rod will work best for casting and a 6 1/2 ft for drfiting good luck


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the good advice. I think I'll go for a pair of Calcutta 700's, then add a nice spinning outfit.

If I don't catch a tarpon at least I'll look good trying...

See ya out there...


----------

